# Not soap but wanted to share... New tattoo



## Sonya-m (Oct 3, 2015)

Got my latest tattoo today and love it!!


----------



## KristaMarie (Oct 3, 2015)

That's beautiful! Love the vibrant colors


----------



## snappyllama (Oct 3, 2015)

That's lovely! I cannot believe you just got it... Your skin doesn't look at all angry with you. The artist must have known what he/she was doing.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful! I love the colors and how wispy the fins are! And the shadow effect is amazing.

I've never worked up the courage (or money) to get tattoos (though my best shot would have been while I was in college--there was a shop walking distance from my school with really good reviews). I do know what I'd get if I ever did get tattoos, though.


----------



## TwystedPryncess (Oct 3, 2015)

They are soooooo gorgeous!! I love them!!!! I have been pondering doing a tat to cover my C-section scar, or one to cover up the horrible job they did on my right shoulder tat. Or both. Cause tats are addicting. LOL. Your artist is amazing!


----------



## Saponista (Oct 3, 2015)

I love the fact that there is no black outline. It's such a lovely price of work. You found a great artist.


----------



## Deedles (Oct 3, 2015)

Love it! And in such a sensitive spot, too.


----------



## SunWolf (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful fishie!!  Do you have a red fish on your other foot???  :-D

Sorry, I love Dr Seuss..one fish, two fish, red fish, blue fish!


----------



## navigator9 (Oct 3, 2015)

Beautiful colors! I love the shadows, they're very well done. Now, I think this fish needs some bubbles, and maybe some seaweed or coral, and then another fish on the other foot to keep him/her company, and then.......


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Oct 4, 2015)

its gorgeous! props to your artist


----------



## gigisiguenza (Oct 4, 2015)

What a pretty tatt  .... my sister is fascinated with koi, so has several koi tattoos


----------



## Sonya-m (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone! He is an awesome artist - wouldn't trust anyone else. And I like his idea that each tattoo is that persons art so never does the same tattoo twice, each one is designed for the person getting it. 

I'm amazed how it looks, I expected my foot to be a lot redder. 

He's done all of mine, these pics are all just after getting them. 








Here's the other but this one was very angry after I got it


----------



## lrachel (Oct 4, 2015)

Lovely!  I love my tat on the top of my foot.  Makes flip-flops more interesting .


----------



## Relle (Oct 4, 2015)

Love the fish, now, I can soap in those colours.


----------



## PinkCupcake (Oct 4, 2015)

So pretty!


----------



## jules92207 (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh man is that one gorgeous tatt!


----------



## couch0 (Oct 4, 2015)

So pretty!


----------



## annalee2003 (Oct 5, 2015)

Ohhh, gorgeous!  I love fish tattoos, they're always so elegant looking.


----------



## seven (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice Sonya!


----------



## whitewitchbeauty (Oct 8, 2015)

Pretty vibrant colors and no redness, love love love!


----------

